# Rail Fan day on Cape Ann Rail



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

We had another great day at Larry Mosher’s Cape Ann Rail. 


Rumor has it Tom Daly from the Quincy Northern asked Larry to do this day and Paul Hazel said as long as it wasn’t on the last weekend of the month it would be good for the PDLX crew. The date was set and invites were sent out. An hour later both Tom and Paul emailed to say sorry they couldn’t make it. ??? 


Ray Shoop came from Marlboro, MA 


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/suleski/LM08Photos/lm83-ray.jpg 


With 2 of his Budd liners 











Pete and Denise Briggs came down from NH with their shay. 










Larry was a good host and let me run out of the yard first. When I came around the corner I had to go into emergency braking. 










http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/suleski/LM08Photos/lm83tree4.jpg 


Larry’s reaction. 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/suleski/LM08Photos/lm83-tree2.jpg 


Being the good host he took care of it using his tree worker skills. 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/suleski/LM08Photos/lm83tree5.jpg 


Also present was Tom Pfan from Somerville with his 3 UP GP38-2’s 


We also had some first timers to the railroad, Buddy Kno and Guy Host, who were visiting from Maine. They were a bit disappointed not to have met the owners of PDLX and Quincy Northern, but that only lasted a second. They were more than happy to settle with just the owners of Suleski Transportation and Cape Ann Rail. 


Also the Vice President of Personnel for Cape Ann Rail was on hand to make sure everyone was in his right place. _(Except for Tom & Paul)_ 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/suleski/LM08Photos/lm83-eli.jpg 


For photos of the days events see 
http://home.comcast.net/~strans/photo_stories43.htm


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very appealing image.  Good-looking motive power on a great-looking steel bridge.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Ouch.............. ha ha. 

Sorry to have missed the session as it sounds like and looked like all had a good time. 
But family does come first. 

Would have enjoyed meeting Ray(we have "talked" on the forum) and the others. 
It is always a great time at Larry's spending quality time with "friends", running trains, just plain "shooting the bull" and enjoying our hobby. 
AND, of course, lets not forget solving all of the world's problems. 

Gota go as I must check to see if I am still on the invitation list. 

Tom


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so jealous! I recently moved from Virginia to Marblehead, MA, and Larry has been kind of enough to invite to the operating sessions on his gorgeous layout - each time, though, I'm out of town! I do hope that I get to see some Suluski operations in person before winter arrives - I think my GS-4 Daylight would look very nice pulling an excursion in New England.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Jonathan, 
Weather permitting.....live steam operations tomorrow (8/5) from 4pm to 8pm.


----------



## David Hazel (Jan 2, 2008)

PDLX SD40-2s 8442 and 8443 were unexpectedly pulled out of service by the minority share holder...um...(that would be Paul) for excessive headlight usage and cleanliness issues just before the run north to Cape Ann Rail. 
Freight was re-routed via the Providence & Worcester Railroad north to Cape Ann. Hopefully, PDLX will be returning to the north shore in the near future./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woow he even has GMM catwalks on it.


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

He who?  
Those catwalks have been there since you bugged me about it a couple of years ago. 
Of course you were right after all/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry/Scott/et-al 

The Bridge and Budd's look GREAT from down below! 










Larry


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Ray, 
Very nice shot. 
It looks great up there. 

Tom


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time! Sure wish I could have made it down. 

Nice looking RDCs Ray! I think I recognize that rear budd! haha 

The new Conway Scenic RDC went out for a spin the other day... http://railroad.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=126&t=28283&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=1185


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff - Are those Suleski Transportation "S" logos on the front of the Conway RDC? or are they copies... I may have to have the Suleski Transportation legal department look into Registered Trademark infringments... 

Nice photos though. 

Scott


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

"S" on Blue background for freight.... 
"S" on Red background for passenger? hrmm


----------

